# VPX - Redline



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2003)

OMG!

I just got a FREE sample of Redline in the mail from VPX!!!



I will try it before tonight's work-out.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 7, 2003)

showoff!!

jk
(don't want to start a flame war like those damn women)


----------



## topolo (Nov 7, 2003)

i got mine today too


----------



## Eggs (Nov 7, 2003)

Shoot, where can I stand in line for the hook ups? 

So how was it Prince?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 7, 2003)

i got mine in the mail as well, but with the sinus crap i'm taking i thought that it wouldnt be a smart thing to take together, i might be taking mine sunday, i think i got this sinus thing whipped!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> So how was it Prince?



 

I think I will buy some.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2003)

I received mine in the mail yesterday also. I tried it this morning (2.5 ml) about 45 minutes before I started my workout. I didn't really feel anything, certainly not the energy boost of an ephedrine based product. 

Prince, what did you like about it?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 9, 2003)

I have been using the redline for about two weeks now and am loving it!!!  I get the energy rush I loved from the ephedrine products but with the jittery feeling.  I take 2ml before cardio in the morning and 2ml before my workout in the afternoon.  I will love to see how this works as I keep going through the weeks.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2003)

I just ordered two 240cc bottles!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2003)

I used the second half of my free sample this morning before my workout.  And again I felt nothing from it. Zilch. Nada. Shucks.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

Capn', maybe like me it takes a bit to respond, depressants or stimulants I need a little more than most to get anything from them. As for ephedra it never did much of anything even in HIGH doses, ephedrine though did work.


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 10, 2003)

shit i didnt get any when i sent for the free sample


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been using ephedrine based thermogenics for many years, and I still feel the effects from just a single serving. In hindsight I should have taken the entire 5 ml all at once, but I tend to the conservative side when dealing with something new.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2003)

I had endless energy, my wife took a dose and felt the same thing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 10, 2003)

I think the immediate effects of this product are going to vary from person to person, but based on teh ingredient profile, it should be solid, in the long run for all.


----------



## topolo (Nov 10, 2003)

good for fat loss or just for an energy boost?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> good for fat loss or just for an energy boost?



Both, however I only plan to use it as a prework-out stimulant.


----------



## odin52 (Nov 10, 2003)

I used all 5ml of my sample and had a great w/o, I got a 240ml bottle and tried to use just 2.5ml and didn't get much from it. I weigh 190 so I think it might take a full dose for you captainD. I used 5ml today and had tons of energy, it is wierd though because I am used to the crack high of ephedrine and this is more subtle.


----------



## topolo (Nov 10, 2003)

well it is marketed AS A FAT BURNER SO I WOULD HOPE THAT IT WOULD BURN FAT


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i got mine in the mail as well, but with the sinus crap i'm taking i thought that it wouldnt be a smart thing to take together, i might be taking mine sunday, i think i got this sinus thing whipped!


i took mine today, only half, but i felt the effects from it for almost 2 hrs. i really liked it. the funny feeling of getting the chills and then breaking out in a sweat was [to me] in a weird way, a rush!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

ohh what a bummer I signed up for the free sample  about 2 months ago and I never got it.  Damnit,, Damnit to hell.  You guys should share yours with me.  Want my mailing address?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> well it is marketed AS A FAT BURNER SO I WOULD HOPE THAT IT WOULD BURN FAT



That is part of what thermogenics are for, but without the diet forget much in the way of results without baking yourself to death on something like DNP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> good for fat loss or just for an energy boost?



You will know immediately whether it will provide you with extra energy.  Its long term fatloss effects shoudl be good for all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

Does it give anyone the jitters or shakes? That has been my problem with Fat burners or energy boosting supplements.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2003)

No shakes or jitters for me, but I had no other effects either.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> You guys should share yours with me.  Want my mailing address?



It was only a 5 ml (2 dose) sample, FS. I could send you the empty package if you want to cut it open and lick the inside.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by odin52 *_
> I used all 5ml of my sample and had a great w/o, I got a 240ml bottle and tried to use just 2.5ml and didn't get much from it. I weigh 190 so I think it might take a full dose for you captainD. I used 5ml today and had tons of energy, it is wierd though because I am used to the crack high of ephedrine and this is more subtle.



Thanks odin. I was wondering about the weight thing too (currently at 216). I'll have to think about Redline for sometime later.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> It was only a 5 ml (2 dose) sample, FS. I could send you the empty package if you want to cut it open and lick the inside.


  Take him up on the offer FS!


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> ohh what a bummer I signed up for the free sample  about 2 months ago and I never got it.  Damnit,, Damnit to hell.  You guys should share yours with me.  Want my mailing address?



Give me your address FS and I will get you a sample.


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2003)

Very few people get the major responses associated with Redline from a half dose...especially guys. Bump it to a full 5 ml if the 2.5 didn't hit you.

We have one guy here at VPX that can do 15 ml and not feel anything! Give me 5 and I'm ready to tear someone's head off and I outweigh this guy by 50 lbs! 

I think the best thing about Redline will be its fat loss effects, although the stuff gives me awesome focus while training.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 11, 2003)

Just curious GP-  what have you seen for women, I am doing 2ml twice a day, and i am 137.  Didn't know if should up it or keep, i feel the energy but i could go higher.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 11, 2003)

It'd be cool to try this stuff, but ephedra scares me.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It'd be cool to try this stuff, but ephedra scares me.



There is no ephedrine in Redline.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> There is no ephedrine in Redline.




No shit??  I read about Redline on the VPX website and it's got epedra warnings listed at the bottom of the page.

"Additional Recommendations. With any products containing ephedra or ephedrine alkaloids, it's advised that you start with less than the recommended dosage."


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> ... but ephedra scares me.



you bought into the media hype, huh?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you bought into the media hype, huh?



No, it's the jitters, incrased heart rate, sweating, lack of sleep, and loss of appetite that scares me.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2003)

oh, then I recommend that you stay away from Redline.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> oh, then I recommend that you stay away from Redline.





> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> There is no ephedrine in Redline.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2003)

I recommend that you stay away because it will most likely cause those symptoms, not because it contains ephedra.

It does contain Synephrine, which is very similar to Ephedra.


----------



## topolo (Nov 11, 2003)

i am wondering is it best to take this once or twice a day if your main interest is fat loss?


----------



## Var (Nov 11, 2003)

Is it too late to get free samples of this???  I've been looking for an ephedra alternative for quite some time.  Figured it was worth a shot anyway!


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 11, 2003)

ya i think its too late...i signed up for it a while ago and never got anything..neither did i get the free sample of clenbutrx that i was supposed to get about 4 months ago now


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2003)

How does Redline compare to Clen? What dosage is reccomended for women who are used to taking ephedra based products in the past?


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 11, 2003)

By the way, how's the taste? Is it as nasty as liquid clen?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2003)

Aggie, I always put liquid products in some water, I can't believe some people put the drops on thier tongue. I tried that once and burned the hell out of my throat, 190 proof alcohol is no fun.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 11, 2003)

The redline tastes great compared the liquid clenbuterx, it tastes like a citrus fruit.  Oh and aggie I am female and have taken clen and other ephedrine products, I am doing 2-2.5ml twice a day, before meal 1 and before workout.  I am doing great and love the energy and pumps I get!!!


----------



## badco (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm in NYC and tried to get this stuff at the GNC near me.
Although the ad in muscle & fitness has the GNC logo at the bottom of the page, the manager never heard of the stuff.
None of the guys at my job who work out know anything about this stuff either. I'm wondering if it's banned in nyc or something like the bastards did with ephedra.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tomas101 *_
> ya i think its too late...i signed up for it a while ago and never got anything..neither did i get the free sample of clenbutrx that i was supposed to get about 4 months ago now



Same here Tom, I never got it either.  I ended up just buying it and loved it.  Just go buy it you won't be disappointed.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 15, 2003)

No it isn't banned, I just know it has taken a while for places to get it.  Also, I HATE GNC, those retards never know anything.  I am sorry if you work there, but the ones around me never know anything.  You buy it at dpsnutrition.com or 1fast400.com or a ton of places online, that would be your best bet plus the best prices.


----------



## badco (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No it isn't banned, I just know it has taken a while for places to get it.  Also, I HATE GNC, those retards never know anything. * I am sorry if you work there* , but the ones around me never know anything.  You buy it at dpsnutrition.com or 1fast400.com or a ton of places online, that would be your best bet plus the best prices.



No worries, I dont work there 
And thanks for the shopping advice! I dont get much shopping help at home. I just waste all my money on "all that junk".


----------



## badco (Nov 16, 2003)

Here' a question about redline. 
Can it be stacked with any other VPX products?
Like can I take the VPX CLA product at the same time?
A few of the products on the VPX page seemed to be marketed for the same results.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Badco,, send  Gopro a PM with that question. He is a moderator here and also works for the company and would be more then happy to answer that question for you.  I can safely say that Redline can be stacked with other products such as 1T  but ask Gopro non the less for the best answer.


----------



## badco (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Badco,, send  Gopro a PM with that question. He is a moderator here and also works for the company and would be more then happy to answer that question for you.  I can safely say that Redline can be stacked with other products such as 1T  but ask Gopro non the less for the best answer.




I'm gonna try & research a bit myself before bothering other people outside the public arena. I'd hate to bother Gorpo with questions I might find here in another thread. Thanks for the info on 1T!


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I have been using the redline for about two weeks now and am loving it!!!  I get the energy rush I loved from the ephedrine products but with the jittery feeling.  I take 2ml before cardio in the morning and 2ml before my workout in the afternoon.  I will love to see how this works as I keep going through the weeks.




what are your results from it so far?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

I have seen the same results I would get had I been taking clenbuterx, I love the stuff and I get the same high feeling without feeling like i am bouncing.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Hummm that sounds pretty good shorty but I love to bounce!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

well how does a Canadian get a hold of Redline? Cause damnit this sounds great  But not until 8 weeks out


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

J'Bo you can mail order it can't you?  Give me a call and we can discuss your options.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey I was just thinking J'Bo, what in the blazes do you need redline for?  I'd kill to have your mid section as would probably 80% of the members here.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

i use a fatburner pre contest to look that way dear. i dont look like my avi all the time. but thanks  and no no phone call mr. especially after you insulted me


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

I didn't insult  you, it was a joke. You already know I love your body. I've told you many many times.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

i know but "skinny" is an insult no matter how you put it...would you like me to call you skinny mr


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i know but "skinny" is an insult no matter how you put it...would you like me to call you skinny mr


You've called me skinny!


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 17, 2003)

J'BO.  i WAS THINKING SKINNY, I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE STUNNING.  How do you stay so darn trim?  I wish my wife would do that


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> You've called me skinny!



NEVER!

MTN...i dont  that was for a photoshoot...but seriously i just eat pretty well and train cause i love it  thanks for the compliment


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MTN WARRIOR *_
> J'BO.  i WAS THINKING SKINNY, I WAS THINKING MORE LIKE STUNNING.  How do you stay so darn trim?  I wish my wife would do that



Yes she is stunning...no doubt. You know how she stays so trim/fit/and muscular? She flexes all of her muscles while she writes me all those PMs...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes she is stunning...no doubt. You know how she stays so trim/fit/and muscular? She flexes all of her muscles while she writes me all those PMs...


And what muscles are you flexing/playing with?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NEVER!
> 
> MTN...i dont  that was for a photoshoot...but seriously i just eat pretty well and train cause i love it  thanks for the compliment


Sorry, you called me "Damn lean".


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> And what muscles are you flexing/playing with?



I'll let J'bo answer that one...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes she is stunning...no doubt. You know how she stays so trim/fit/and muscular? She flexes all of her muscles while she writes me all those PMs...



Now i am blushing 

Rock...damn lean is a good thing...skinny isnt!

GP...the heart is a muscle


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Now i am blushing
> 
> Rock...damn lean is a good thing...skinny isnt!
> ...


Semantics and word play... Thanks J'Bo!


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Now i am blushing
> 
> 
> ...



VERY good answer.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i know but "skinny" is an insult no matter how you put it...would you like me to call you skinny mr



Honestly???  Hell yeaaa I would love you to say I was skinny but my waist is not close to that yet.  I need more Clenbuterx or Redline.  
Well anyway YOU took it as an Insult and how I feel about the word is irrellevant if you definition is insulting, so I appologize.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey Gopro and MTN, stop flirting with my girl.  Get your own!!!  hahahaha

Hey MTN,, from your name I'm assuming your into mountain biking?  If so cool man, so am I.  Post your ride in the Sports section in the mountain bike thread.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Fire...dont you share


----------



## firestorm (Nov 17, 2003)

I'll share my ice cream, I'll share my money but I'll NEVER share you baby!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Fire...dont you share



I know I don't!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok settled.

Fire=jenny's married friend 
GP= jenny's single sweety


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 18, 2003)

HAN = MINCED MEAT LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

HAN= single coach and friend  and some times pain in my booty


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok settled.
> 
> Fire=jenny's married friend
> GP= jenny's single sweety



Sapphire=J'Bo/GP friend and cupid    

ergo....  Sapphire=REDLINE from GP


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Sapphire=J'Bo/GP friend and cupid
> 
> ergo....  Sapphire=REDLINE from GP




 

your too funny Sis


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 18, 2003)

Actually a soldier in a mountain unit.  Not a biker. although I have done my share


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Sapphire=J'Bo/GP friend and cupid
> 
> ergo....  Sapphire=REDLINE from GP



Arghhhhh, you're killing me with this! I know your strategy! Wear me down and then when I'm vulnerable, ask for a dozen bottles of Redline for you and your sis to split!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> HAN = MINCED MEAT LOL



HAN = guy I WILL HELP get his real body up on stage in 2005!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

GP you seem like you are in a happy cheerful giving mood.............   So what are you gonna do for me huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> HAN = guy I WILL HELP get his real body up on stage in 2005!



Didn't HAN enter a competition just recently? What happened?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Arghhhhh, you're killing me with this! I know your strategy! Wear me down and then when I'm vulnerable, ask for a dozen bottles of Redline for you and your sis to split!



Hey hey hey dont even think that i am involved with her scamming  MR.

Cap...yes he did one a couple of weeks ago and placed WICKED...he is going to the top next time...its all about politics when it comes to National Comps.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm guessing WICKED = not as well as expected. Thanks for the info.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

Wicked was top 3!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I'm guessing WICKED = not as well as expected. Thanks for the info.



HAS always does well b/c he is simply a damn good competitor. However, we have discussed it at length and we see flaws in his contest prep, that when corrected will put him on top. He is only hitting the stage at about 80% of his potential.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> GP you seem like you are in a happy cheerful giving mood.............   So what are you gonna do for me huh?




What do you want honey?


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

hey GP....i know you'll be honest (and sorry if this was asked already)  does the redline taste as bad as the liquid clen?

are the tastes at all similar?  thanks!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey GP....i know you'll be honest (and sorry if this was asked already)  does the redline taste as bad as the liquid clen?
> 
> are the tastes at all similar?  thanks!



While I don't think the taste of Redline is all that great, it is FAR better than Liquid Clen!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

better is good enough for me!  i got a sample in the mail but it's momentarily misplaced.    (that's different than lost)


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

Nike girl, I actually LOVE the taste of the Redline, I can down it no problem now, hey I could drink the whole bottle


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

HMMMMMMMM, what do I want from GP.........................nothing I already ordered my second bottle of redline  

Just wanting to say hi and get on this action with you you hot thing.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 19, 2003)

that's good to hear b/c i never really get used to just how bad the liquid clen tastes....and that tastes just lasts and lasts no matter what!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

this tastes like a mix of all the citrus fruits you cn think of with a hint of strawberry.  It is great.


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> HMMMMMMMM, what do I want from GP.........................nothing I already ordered my second bottle of redline
> 
> Just wanting to say hi and get on this action with you you hot thing.



Well any pretty lady that calls me hot can get in on the action


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

well i saw the pics from Vegas and OMG...........if you are not attached I am seriously wondering what the heck is wrong with people these days.  I mean you being single and miss hottie J'Bo, man I would hook up in a second wiuth either one of you.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well any pretty lady that calls me hot can get in on the action



I thought that you just said in another thread that you wont share me  well since your sharing i might as well


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> well i saw the pics from Vegas and OMG...........if you are not attached I am seriously wondering what the heck is wrong with people these days.  I mean you being single and miss hottie J'Bo, man I would hook up in a second wiuth either one of you.



Are you trying to set us up too missy?


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

Only as long as I can be in the middle of J'bo/GP sandwich, I mean I want some of that action................


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

i dont share...GP can watch


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

man i need that hug thinging riss had, cause that would perfect right here  :SS jumps J'bo:


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

hug thingining?


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> well i saw the pics from Vegas and OMG...........if you are not attached I am seriously wondering what the heck is wrong with people these days.  I mean you being single and miss hottie J'Bo, man I would hook up in a second wiuth either one of you.



Why thanks my dear!

And should we assume that you go BOTH ways


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I thought that you just said in another thread that you wont share me  well since your sharing i might as well



Awwww, you know I would never share you!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Only as long as I can be in the middle of J'bo/GP sandwich, I mean I want some of that action................



Well, if J'bo is willing then dammit, I am too! Lets set it up!


----------



## gopro (Nov 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i dont share...GP can watch



I can get on board with this too...just don't expect me to just watch for too long!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL  I don't go both ways but for J'bo I think I might be able to


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

GP says:


> Awwww, you know I would never share you!



Shorty says:


> Only as long as I can be in the middle of J'bo/GP sandwich, I mean I want some of that action................



GP says:


> Well, if J'bo is willing then dammit, I am too! Lets set it up!



Does this confuse anyone else?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GP says:
> 
> 
> ...



Yes J'Bo...  GP is sending mixed signals.  If he's as smart as I think he is... he will STOP flirting with other IM chickies and stick to wooing his angel.  

Did you catch that Coach???


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

hey hey i dont  care if he flirts at all...but i just dont know if i need to warm the bed for one or two...i would prefer one


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh OK ... J.   My bad. 

Flirt away Coach!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2003)

GP and his fitness models, i tell ya!!!!it has made for another awesome highjacked thread though


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 20, 2003)

his fitness models  we are just part of the GP fan club


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> his fitness models  we are just part of the GP fan club


fitness models sounds better  then flirts, dont ya think


----------



## badco (Nov 20, 2003)

*Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*

Dont get me wrong, I cant blame any of you guys!
These women are friggin smokin hot..
But I gotta digress for a minute.
Got the redline yesterday, I took the 2.5 dose, and nothing...
I was at work and while taking a bit of a small snooze (yeah, taxpayers dollars at work) I woke to a bit of a tingle. Nothing more though..
Tonight, I tried the 5.0 dose, it took a long time to hit, probably over an hour. But it was a wierd as hell feeling, nothing like an ephedra rush, I was sweating and got a chill just like the reviews said, but I was totaly NOT in the mood to work out. It reminded me more of the high I got when I was a kid doing mesciline (sp), I had the strong tingle feeling and I was laughing at some really stupid shit.  Almost like a high that someone in my position wouldnt normally be allowed to have. 
Has anyone here actually got pumped up by this stuff and worked out on it?
Should I take it before or after my workout?
Maybe I should just take it as a fat burner? If so, before or after a meal. The bottle that came in the mail from 1fast400 did not come in a box or anything, no signifigant instructions were really there. 
Any advice or ideas on how to apply this to a workout or fat loss?


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> his fitness models  we are just part of the GP fan club



GP is my COACH and J'Bo's online sweetie pie....  

Hey J'Bo   You look AWESOME in your new AVI!!!  We are almost wearing the same thing in our AVIs (black bikini bottoms and nothing else!)   

GP is gonna LOVE that pic!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Sapph   

Yes we are wearing almost the same thangs  Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Sapph
> 
> Yes we are wearing almost the same thangs  Thanks for the compliment



Opps SORRY!!  Didn't know it was a secret...


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> GP is my COACH and J'Bo's online sweetie pie....
> 
> Hey J'Bo   You look AWESOME in your new AVI!!!  We are almost wearing the same thing in our AVIs (black bikini bottoms and nothing else!)
> ...



Two of the hottest avi's ever!! Sexy as hell! But, Sapphy is taken so forget her all you red blooded amercian guys out there!

As for J'bo, well, she's single still, but has her eye on some guy I hear...

(Warm the bed for one my dear)


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*



> _*Originally posted by badco *_
> Dont get me wrong, I cant blame any of you guys!
> These women are friggin smokin hot..
> But I gotta digress for a minute.
> ...




IMO Redline is a better fat burner than energy enhancer precisely b/c some people do get the effect you describe. When I am on Redline I get very aggressive and will tear someone's head off for looking at me wrong! While that may be good for training, its not great for the rest of the day.

Anyhow, I love both Clen and Redline and will often use both during the day...either 2.5 ml of each at once or simply seperate.

Redline is best taken twice per day on an empty stomach, once in the morning and once about 45 min before hitting the gym.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*

I have my eyes on someone? and what about yourself? 



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> When I am on Redline I get very aggressive and will tear someone's head off for looking at me wrong! While that may be good for training, its not great for the rest of the day.



Wow that sounds serious  i am like that on ECA when dirty men make rude comments when i am dieting and lean. I better do some more meditating before i get a hold of this stuff


----------



## badco (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I have my eyes on someone? and what about yourself?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you're not asking _*me* _ that, but *look * at you...yum!  

ECA gives me a nice pumped and energenic effect as well, but it dosent play with my moods too much.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I have my eyes on someone? and what about yourself?



You know I do


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 22, 2003)

GP and J'BO

Will you two just arrange to meet already???   The suspense is KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 23, 2003)

I swear these bulletin boards should be named the "love connection" shesh LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 23, 2003)

at HAN 

Sapphire...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> I swear these bulletin boards should be named the "love connection" shesh LOL


Awww....  BUT I think J'Bo and GP would make an adorable couple!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> at HAN
> 
> Sapphire...



Right back at ya...  Hot pants!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Awww....  BUT I think J'Bo and GP would make an adorable couple!!



Sapphire=cupid


----------



## firestorm (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi everyone, missed ya guys these past 5 days.  I see you have been chatting up a storm all week.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Sapphire=cupid



Only cause I LOVE YA Coach!!!    and J'Bo is an angel


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks Sapph. 

and Hello Fire baby  I knew you missed us


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> When I am on Redline I get very aggressive and will tear someone's head off for looking at me wrong!



I thought that Jonwell had been banned.


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Only cause I LOVE YA Coach!!!    and J'Bo is an angel



An angel with a tiny little devil on her muscular shoulder


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sorry to interrupt the flirting..*



> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> I thought that Jonwell had been banned.





GP...who me? devil  nah never


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> An angel with a tiny little devil on her muscular shoulder


  That is the BEST kind of angel!!!!!  The other kind is BORING!!!!!


----------



## badco (Nov 24, 2003)

Here's a question:
Is there anything wrong with tossing the redline into my shaker with my whey and my scoop of glutamine?
Would I be offsetting any effects?
I was actually throwing my creatine into the shaker as well, but ran out and I'm wating for my swolle v2 to arrive.
Are there any pros or cons to throwing all this stuff together?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> That is the BEST kind of angel!!!!!  The other kind is BORING!!!!!



I think so too


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I think so too


I have a feeling we are alot alike!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Thats why we are sistas


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 24, 2003)

Just wait  J'bo that haven't scene nothing yet.  Nationals will be the new and an improved you.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

You want to leave the redline in your mouth for about 30 secs.  This allows for a quicker absorbtion into your blood stream, do not put the redline into your shaker.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Just wait  J'bo that haven't scene nothing yet.  Nationals will be the new and an improved you.



You tellem coach


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thats why we are sistas


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Just wait  J'bo that haven't scene nothing yet.  Nationals will be the new and an improved you.



I like J'Bo just the way she is....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks Sapph.

Just came back from some early a.m. butt building on the stepper.
How was your session yesterday?


----------



## badco (Nov 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You want to leave the redline in your mouth for about 30 secs.  This allows for a quicker absorbtion into your blood stream, do not put the redline into your shaker.



You people friggin rock! Shortstuff, thanks for such a quick reply,
you're very helpful indeed.


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 26, 2003)

you are very welcome,   I have done the redline and clenbuterx and you will be sooooo glad that they imporived that taste of the redline.  Otherwise,


----------



## aggies1ut (Nov 26, 2003)

I just started Redline. Great product, and OMG, thank goodness it tastes MUCH better than Clen. Of course, everything tastes better than liquid Clen.


----------



## badco (Nov 26, 2003)

I let it roll around my mouth a bit today. I felt a reaction, but not like ephedra where I get a really nice mood to work out. It was doing somehting, but not sure what! LOL!!
perhaps I'll take that for fat loss and stick with the ephedra pre-workout


----------



## EBrenda (Nov 28, 2003)

*want to try Redline, have some questions....*

I currently use VPX Clenbutrx.  After I had triplets, I lost all the weight with diet, exercise, and this supplement.  (I lost 60 pounds.)  

I had another baby (singleton) 5 months ago.  Because I was put on bedrest for a high risk pregnancy and had to stop all diet, exercise, and supplements, I gained all the weight back and then some.  This time the Clenbutrx does not seem to be working.  I have lost nothing!  I have been working at losing weight/inches for 3 1/2 months now (after I got the doctor's okay at my 6 week check after having the baby.)

I was thinking of trying the Redline.  Do you think it will be more effective than the Clenbutrx?  I really need to be slender and a size 2 again!  I cannot stand being fat!  (I am currently a size 20!)  I am 5' 2" and usually weigh between 90 and 115, depending on my workouts.  At both I am a size 2 or 4.  Right now, I am a size 20 and weigh 165 pounds!  Aargh!  I really feel fat and ugly at this weight.  

I want to lose the weight and inches quickly.  Do you think Redline is right for me this time around?  (My diet is a high protein, low fat, low carb-- but some fats, some carbs, not Atkins, it's Lindora) weights, and elliptical cross trainer.  

Like I said, this worked last time with Clenbutrx, but is not working this time.  (Last time was only 1 1/2 years ago.)  That's why I am thinking about trying the Redline.  Also, I am 40 years old.  Do you think that it's okay?  (I was 38/39 years old when I used the Clenbutrx, and that was fine.  Just it's not working this time.  I have lost 0 pounds and 0 inches.)

I have had all my blood work checked out by the doctors (labs are all fine, including thyroid.)

Please let me know.

Thanks in advance for your input.

Brenda


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Thanks Sapph.
> 
> Just came back from some early a.m. butt building on the stepper.
> How was your session yesterday?



GOOD!!  My tush is feeling more bubbly as we speak!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 30, 2003)

bubble butts are good


----------



## andyo (Nov 30, 2003)

GoPRO, Would Liquid Clen which I love, and Redline be a good stack or too much at one time? I love the Liquid Clen and can take the entire 10cc dosage. Recommendations?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by andyo *_
> GoPRO, Would Liquid Clen which I love, and Redline be a good stack or too much at one time? I love the Liquid Clen and can take the entire 10cc dosage. Recommendations?


i have seen other guys stack it and will start myself this monday. 3cc and 3cc to start.then make way up to 4.


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: want to try Redline, have some questions....*



> _*Originally posted by EBrenda *_
> I currently use VPX Clenbutrx.  After I had triplets, I lost all the weight with diet, exercise, and this supplement.  (I lost 60 pounds.)
> 
> I had another baby (singleton) 5 months ago.  Because I was put on bedrest for a high risk pregnancy and had to stop all diet, exercise, and supplements, I gained all the weight back and then some.  This time the Clenbutrx does not seem to be working.  I have lost nothing!  I have been working at losing weight/inches for 3 1/2 months now (after I got the doctor's okay at my 6 week check after having the baby.)
> ...



Redline may be just what your body needs now. It is a potent fat burner that works by a somewhat different mechanism than Clenbutrx.

I do not want to say that Redline is better than Clenbutrx or vice versa as Redline is too new and needs more feedback (so far its been about 90% positive). Clen has been been proven over the course of time and Redline will hopefully do the same.

There HAVE been a few people that just do not respond well to Redline...nausea, flu like symptoms, rapid heart beat, etc...but most love the feeling they get.

I envision a pattern of use of both Redline and Clenbutrx along the lines of 3 weeks on one and then 3 weeks on the next, back and forth for 12 weeks or so. This is how I plan to go for my next competition.


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by andyo *_
> GoPRO, Would Liquid Clen which I love, and Redline be a good stack or too much at one time? I love the Liquid Clen and can take the entire 10cc dosage. Recommendations?



2.5 cc of each at one time, twice per day seems to work well for many.


----------



## andyo (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks GOPRO!


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 21, 2003)

anyone used redline long enough and what type of results have you gotten?


----------

